# Ostarine



## AllesT (Jul 4, 2018)

*What is Ostarine?*
Ostarine is a Prohormone manufactured by Olympus Labs. It is an artificial version of hormones or hormonal precursors that adds strength, muscle size, and strength, and can also help with fat loss.


*Cycle information:*
5 days a week, cardio 3 times a week.
Mask the clean diet throughout the diet at 2500-3000 calories a day.
40 mg per day Ostar1ne / fish oil / CLA / Sesamin / Creatine / PreWorkout / Multis


*Ingredient-*
Osta 5mg per capsule
Taste / Mixture / Dosage
This is a relatively normal size of the capsule. My favorite part of the Olympus sales selling method is that each tablet is only 5 mg, so it allows the flexible dose. The only bad part about this is that if you plan to use a higher dose can be a pain that returns all those pills, but I love it that way, I can make it work at my dose.


*Effective*
I like what I felt during my cycle. I feel bad. Every day at the gym, I felt great, strong and that made me stronger. Abs felt the strength, the muscles felt harder and the strength was good throughout the round. I see results with my cardio sessions, and I have the strength to increase what is a major asset. I really hope to drop a few pounds and I hope it will help me maintain my muscles, but that adds 10 pounds to my pews, and about 5 to squat/deadlift, while dropping 9 pounds in my cycle. 45 days. Needless to say, I was delighted! Really great for the effect of recomp.


*Value*
I took a bottle of 1800mg for $ 45 from a solid vendor store. I already used a bottle of Osta 1800mg and it cost $ 80, so it?s a good value for the amount you get and the ability to dose as you want.

*Side effects*
I was worried about falling some hair, but I had thick hair and when it got long, it was a habit to do it anyway, so I would say it?s more than paranoia than anything else. And it is not a question of value, so there is no side for me.


*Is Ostarine legal?*
The official legal status of Ostarine is under hot debate. In December 2014, the United States adopted an effective ban on the sale of anabolic steroids nationwide. This action is called the Anabolic Steroids Control Designer Act ? known as DASCA in the Testosterone Supplement Online Discussion Communities.


----------

